# .EXE and Server Execution



## subpar (Nov 12, 2005)

I know this much so far:

1.) POST and GET variables, and how they are transfered.
2.) How the Web Server decides how each file type is assigned.
3.) Command Line parameters (locally, anyway)

I don't know how a server can execute "*.exe?*" as an executable. Is the executable run on the server? Is there an article that you refer me to? Does this have anything to do with how programs are run on other protocols?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

As long as the server is a Windows server, it'll execute the CGI scripts as programs. They're run on the server just like any other program/application would be.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

To the best of my knowledge a webserver can not run a ".exe" it can run a CGI script which is similar to an executable file, but different...if that makes sense. 

I'm pretty sure they don't allow exe's to run from a webserver because that would be a HUGE security flaw.


----------

